# A perfect fit...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Like a pair of bookends...


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow how cute do they look. Thank you so much for a lovely photo.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Colin that is so lovely. Really, really adorable! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Oh Colin that is so lovely. Really, really adorable! x


Thanks, on the first on it actually looks like they are Siamese twins joined at the head


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

That's so cutie. Gland they're after bonding well xxx 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

ahhhh, soul mates, that is so beautiful!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Adorable! Isn't it nice when they're sleeping, and not causing mischief


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That is sooooo cute!! See Betty does know how to crash out..........
Eventually!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Aw super shot, Ted is lucky to have such a lovely big sis xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> That is sooooo cute!! See Betty does know how to crash out..........
> Eventually!


Yes, but this photo was taken at about 11.00PM!!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

How adorable


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohhh, it makes me want another one, they look so happy together.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwwww amazing photo.. so cute!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww... That is thee cutest photo ever. You must be so proud of them both


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a lovely photo Colin, super cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous photo Colin - Betty's beautiful coat colour really shows off how gorgeous Ted's coat is  x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

They look lovely!

Can't believe how big Ted is already! How old is he now?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what fab pics ... I love them both xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> They look lovely!
> 
> Can't believe how big Ted is already! How old is he now?


Almost 16 weeks and already nearly as big as Betty...the time of her bullying ways will soon be at an end


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Adorable picture


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Terribly terribly cute...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Soooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! X


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

That is so incredibly sweet!! Makes me want to get a sibling for Scarlett


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cream carpets???


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww Colin they look soooooo cute together


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah fab hoto: Colin! They really do look perfect together. Loving the changes in Ted, he's grown so much.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What a fabulous pictures - Teddy is jealous he hasn't anyone to snuggle into like that


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Ahhhh warm fuzzy feeling.

meg x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That is so lovely and so cosy. They really do have a lovely bond


----------

